# Somebody!



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Go fishing on Lake Livingston and post a report with Pics! This recuperating action is *s l o w!* I need to at least read about fishing and see some pics.
SS


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Well we went out friday night and had to get off the water b/c of lighting. Saturday was on the water by 7 and saw that there were 4 boats at the hump so decided to fish the island and trolled and slabed and only caught 4 fish then we started to troll in the deeper water and caught 6 more. Slow very slow. I had to leave saturday but my unlce and brother went bowfishing saturday night and they said that they brought back 12 carp. Ill try to see if they have any pics. SS, Hope that you get well soon and get back on the water.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Fished below the dam to day with minimal success. They did not want the usual pet spoon or white curly tail grub under a cork. The only guys with real succes succes was with live shad under a cork or to my surprise, top water super spooks. I did not know sripers love those lures, but they do. Guys in a boat next to me were catching them on every other cast. Color of chois was bone or white and chartreause top. Ended up with four man limit on stripers and one hybrid. Nice day to be out. Will have to get with you when you get well Loy. Have a speedy recovery and will fish with you soon.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Loy,

We caught this one on a jug line in White Rock creek about 6 weeks ago... It bit a blue cat on the top hook. No we didn't bait up with the blue cat but it was knocked up the staging with this one on under it on the hook. Get well... and get down to White Rock Creek, I'd love to compare notes with you.... Garry


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Loy, Denise and I really tried Thursday, but with minimal success. For a Thursday there were quite a few boats out, but we only saw 1 boat that caught a few in the Walker Lake area.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG TGG, that is quite a hoss op and a good pic. A good bait for them are bullhead catfish, they are legal bait and big ops love them. I have seen plemty of big ops hit a hooked blue as you said, and slide them up on the staging. Fishy, and whitebassfisher sometimes these are the white bass duldrums, one of the tricks that I try is to troll right up next to bulkheads or the bank at the island 4' to 5' of water with roostertails or little gorges, they won't hang up like hellbenders and jetdivers trolled up shallow.
Thomas those spooks are great baits for low water stripers below the dam. Even better use Zarapuppies, they are small, use chrome and black. set the drag carefully with enough tension to hold them,but not so much it tears the small hooks out. Stripers like for you to really slash them on top. Also try a Rapala original in the large size (#12) chrome and black and bring them back with violent jerks and then pause. Bring on more reports, this made my day.
SS


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

SaltH2OAssassin,

How many gates were open at the Livingston dam?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Only 1 was open, the middle one.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

here are some pics of what my brother and uncle got saturday night. The last pic is my brother with the biggest of the night.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

texasGG said:


> Hey Loy,
> 
> We caught this one on a jug line in White Rock creek about 6 weeks ago... It bit a blue cat on the top hook. *No we didn't bait up with the blue cat* but it was knocked up the staging with this one on under it on the hook. Get well... and get down to White Rock Creek, I'd love to compare notes with you.... Garry


uh huh....:slimer:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishy, that is a lot of cut bait you got there! LOL. I have never bowfished so I don't know anything about it, but it looks like you guys had a lot of fun and arrowed some nice sized carp, congrats on a good trip.
This is week 2 of recuperation and I gety to drive or ride in a car starting today. I am at my parents place in Vally Mills about 7 miles from the Lake Whitney Dam. My dad walks for his health and drives over to the lake to walk around a park called Loafers Bend. He usually takes a rod and casts for whites and stripers if they show up chasing shad on top near the bank. So I will get to go with him today and at least get out by the lake and make a few casts. I have my camera and take a few pics even if we don't catch any fish as the lake is really nice.
SS


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Hey Loy, sounds like you are doing as well as could be expected. That's great! I fished yesterday, and did decent on a ridge west of the island. Denise and I fished today and caught more there. The average size is finally getting better. But, it seems like the fish are moving around quite a bit. Also, we got back to our dock about 5 minuutes before the wind really hit today from a big thunderstorm.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG Donald & Denise, but I didn't get a score card on who caught the most? It did seem to me that the whites were moving around a lot before my summer was so rudely interrupted with back surgery. Usually they will stay at the hump all the way through June before I have to start burning gas to find them. The last time I saw you at the hump they were already starting to be hit or miss there. The West side of the lake seems to be a good place once they start moving around a lot, for me anyway. That is when I start hitting the place over close to Browder's if I don't get a bite at the hump right off. I also go around a little futher by the tree stumps on the West side and find big whites next to the tree line.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Fished below the dam again today with no luck. Only one gate was open. did not see many fish caught today except for the one's caught from the guides on the platform boats. I threw topwater, pet spoon, white curly tail grub and even live shad(only caught like 5 total all day). Could not find any real takers. Caught one striper and one buffalo fish. Not sure where are the stripers went, caught a lot last week.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thomas, were the guides catching stripers? There has been some rain up North on the Trinity so maybe they will open the gates up more in about 7 to 10 days. If you go again try getting right in the middle were the current is strongest and throw a hard jerk bait like a Rapala original. Jerk it hard. When the water is low they shy away from baits under a cork up close because they can see them too easily, that hard jerk bait goes down deeper and they are not used to seeing them. Good luck.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Loy I was gone for a week to our family reunion on The Colorado River and it was low we
caught a few small yeller cats but it was hot and got tired of looking for bait.We played poker and and had some good eats and stories.I will try to go jugging again when I recoop.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Looking forward to a report dbullard, I know that you will find some cats. I am getting around a little better now that the 18 staples are out and some of the soreness has let up. So maybe dad will take me with him to Lake Whitney this afternoon and let me sling some shad. He caught 5 big channels (4lbs to 6lbs!) on a slab spoon casting from the bank a few days ago while fishing for white bass and stripers. Whitney has a lot of big channel cats.
SS


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

go getem SS don't set the hook to hard!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

SS I went LM fishing on Conroe today it was a mad house !!!We caught 20-25 
the largest around 4 pounds on zoom centipedes.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

WTG dbullard, I hear that they make good cut bait! LOL. I read another post from Conroe from some fellows fishing from kayaks that did pretty good on LM too. I have to admit they are really fun to catch, especially when they get over about 3lbs. You know that got a fish on! No pics?

BTW, I bet you could walk across the ski-doos today out there and I hear TDPW is going to put in place a special season on them in the summer, one a day archery tackle only.
SS


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

*one pic*

4 pounder I caught with my buddy holding him http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/attachment.php?attachmentid=&stc=1


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice cat TexasGG


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice bass, and sure enough it had a large mouth. Did you catch them under docks or under the 10,000 boats that were on the water?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

some right under and some just off the docks.SS I would like to have a dollar for each gallon of gas burned on Conroe yesterday .(i could buy a new boat).


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SS

Made it to Livingston this weekend. Caught about 100 keepers 12 and over. And a bunch of throwbacks. Fish schoolin everywhere. The island hump and around 190 an the east side. Sorry no pics. Will be back next weekend as well.


----------



## StanC (Aug 7, 2004)

*layed up too*

hey ss i had hernia surgery on the 5th of june feeling the pain with you all i can do is read about it but feeling much better so it wont be long hope for speedy recovery for you


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishinganimal, that sounds like a world of fun, you were covering alot of lake going from the Island to the 190 road bed. Those whites must be in full frenzy, I hope that you have great luck next weekend too.
Well it just sucks don't it StanC! At least some 2coolers are making it out and giving us something to read. I know it really brightens my day to read a good post about somebody catching fish. It sounds like the fish are really on the bite for people to have any luck on the July 4th weekend. I think my next trip will be in mid August I hope they are still on a bite then.
SS


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I was there over the 4th weekend. Picked up a few here and there starting Friday morning and lasting through the weekend. Fished around the Cape Royale and south and west of Pine Island. Not much for trolling so if we couldn't catch them jigging, we weren't going to catch them. My fishing buddy was there Thursday evening before all the boat traffic and caught his limit in an hour in the same place we fished and only caught a few.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

Well i shot my 1st buffalo bow fishing near on thursday night then on the 4th we went to wolf creek and really couldnt find much vis. only 4 or so inches and my unlce, his friend, and my brother shot 3 gar and 2 buffalo, but we saw and missed more fish but if we had 8 or so inches of vis we could of got alot more. Hey SS where is there clearer water. We tried Indian creek, wolf creek and some places closer to the dam and couldnt find any better water. Here is the report http://discussions.texasbowhunter.com/forums/showthread.php?t=44734


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Yes I was fortunate that a couple of storms came up Sat afternoon and ran most people off the lake. I have a 22' Bluewave and I can handle whatever the lake has to offer. I got to the island and not one boat on the hump.Too rough. Thats when they came up and started schoolin. What a blast. My new son-n-law thought he died and gone to heaven LOL. Nothin like some fresh Whites at the campground.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishy, you should try right in the middle of the Pine Island on the South side about 50 to 75 yards from the bank. I fish alot near there and the vis. is very good just about all of the time. There are alligator gar that would scare Davy Crocket, and they roll in the same spot consistantly, and at consistant intervals. You can watch for a while and pretty much predict when one will come to the surface and roll. The spot is just East of the weeds and stick ups that are close to the bank that start near the West side of the island, the bank has a little indentation near the spot that I'm talking about. have some stout cord!
Fishinganimal, I have a 19' Deep V RedFin that can handle most conditions on the lake and many, many, times after a strong South wind or short storm runs other john/bass type boats off the lake I get into great white bass action in the rough stuff. I think the rough waves make the shad easier to round up for them and they must know that it runs most fishermen off the lake and lose some of their caution.
SS


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Speaking of Alligator Gar when I was on the 190 I seen some fish rollin on the surface so I headed over there and it was a huge school of gar porpoising. What a site and the **** camera was dead.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

SS I am going jugging Saturday night after a waterpump change on the motor,I hope to have pics.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

SS 2 wks ago my uncle tried the whole island and they did not see a thing, but we found a spot near the dam that we shot some fish out of and are goin to try friday night. Also has anyone tried to eat gar? We fillet the buffalo and the gar.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Here is a report for Shadslinger:*





Lady Wings isn't much for rough water and winds. Usually she's down on the dock around 7:00 cat fishing. I being the lazier one, require my coffee and computer time (reading the papers, forums and what not's). Today I looked down toward the dock and LW is motioning "let's go...its calm". And boy was it! 

We pulled out of our cove about 8:00 into an almost clear sky. The water was oily smooth, you could almost see the humidity. One of those days that portends coming thunderstorms. We motored out to the old 190 roadbed and started trolling...to hot to drift and no birds working.  

We hooked up almost immediately. Starting down at the Indian Hills end we worked our way up the roadbed, steadily pulling them in in ones and twos (several double hook up, each line). As the morning wore on a few clouds began to ring the lake...but not a single cloud over the lake. There were five or six boats out there...mostly working up by the old bridge and riverbed. 

I found that by zig zagging across the road bed (worked better than going straight down the road) we were getting a slow but steady catch...nothing spectacular but putting them in the box. We started off with two Hellbenders and Pet Spoons. Later we swapped out and used one Pink Lady&#8230;I like it's action. 

Finally the heat of late morning, the flat calm, no breeze drove us home to clean our catch...18 nice ones in the 12 to 13 inch range.  

Well to close this out&#8230;sure enough we finally got some rain this afternoon&#8230;we've watched it go all around us for weeks and finally we caught a little of the action. So&#8230;all in all it was a great day.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg Seawings you don't see the lake like that very often .


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Seawings, that is a nice pic of a great day on the lake. When its that calm trolling keeps a nice breeze going to cool you off and zig zagging is a good trolling trick. So is stop and start, sometime when you stop and those trolling aides (jet divers/hellbenders/pink )ladies start to rise they will slam it hard.
SS


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

SS

Made it back to the Lake this weekend to similar results. Couldn't hardly fish the afternoons do to high winds. Fought 2-3 footers in the evening. Did catch a couple of keeper stripers though this time. Not as much schooling action though.
Take care see you out there soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Fishinganimal, any keeping stripers in the lake is a good day! It looks like this is the year of the devil winds, I haven't seen it blow so bad so often in any year before.
SS


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

SS

I wish I had better news for ya, but things have been really slow for me too. I've been fishing for blacks here as of late and dont have anything good to say. Thinking of venturing out to the south end of the lake or fairfield refishing...but the weather says 80% tomorrow with Dolly moving in, so doubtful I'll go tomorrow. Really wish I had a better report overall, but everything has been slow for me too.


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

lol.......redfishing....forgive the fingers.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Jackieblue takes folks out to Fairfield to catch reds and brings some nice ones to the boat. Try reading some of his posts and pick up a trick or two, good luck to you. There a'int no better fight than a good red.
SS


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

fished sevencoves on foot on conroe this pass weekend caught 7 channelcats up to 3 lbz. jus enuff to have have lunch i stuck around a lil longer and caught a few small lmb under the lights off the boat stalls on rattle traps -black/cheartruese- i scoped out the rip-rap that runs all the way out to the lil pavilion n sevencoves jus b 4 the sun popped up waitin for sum stripers / hybrids to show but they nvr did.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*gar eatin*



fishy said:


> SS 2 wks ago my uncle tried the whole island and they did not see a thing, but we found a spot near the dam that we shot some fish out of and are goin to try friday night. Also has anyone tried to eat gar? We fillet the buffalo and the gar.


ive caught sum gar outta stubble field ther not that bad with a decent battr and gravy, lol what about gasper goo evr tried that?


----------

